# Changing the strap off Nixon 51-30 watch



## Username (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi folks, I am relatively new here and would seek some help from the veterans. I did a search and found out that the strap can actually be changed but I wasn't able to unscrew the screw off the lug partly also due to the fear of breaking it. Does anybody knows whether can the screw be unscrewed normally or does it need a special tool to do it? Help a bro out! Thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a 51-30 with a custom Bas & Lokes band that i put on myself.
You can unscrew the pins yourself, but you have to be very careful as one side has a tiny 'set-pin.' Just makes sure you do the job over a towel so that it catches it and it doesn't bounce around.
Pm me if you need details.


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2010)

All thanks to this bro here, I finally managed to remove the strap. It's real nice to have a member like him in this forum to help a newbie out. You are the man!


----------



## offdee (Mar 8, 2011)

Just reached out to both of these guys via PM, but fear they may not get it as this thread is almost a year old. If anybody else knows the trick please get in touch as I'm having some troubles, and the mall watch fix-it kiosk place guy had no luck as well.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## st723 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Changing the strap off Nixon 51-30 watche*

I have the same problem and no luck getting the pin off. Which side has the set pin ? I have a 51-30 with a leather band....

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Changing the strap off Nixon 51-30 watche*

on the 51-30s I've had (not saying this is true for *all*) the set pin is on the bottom right lug (5 o'clock lug) and the opposite on the top (11 o'clock lug).


----------



## theusshop (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Changing the strap off Nixon 51-30 watche*



djeucalyptus said:


> on the 51-30s I've had (not saying this is true for *all*) the set pin is on the bottom right lug (5 o'clock lug) and the opposite on the top (11 o'clock lug).


thank you.


----------



## Willsview (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Changing the strap off Nixon 51-30 watche*



djeucalyptus said:


> on the 51-30s I've had (not saying this is true for *all*) the set pin is on the bottom right lug (5 o'clock lug) and the opposite on the top (11 o'clock lug).


thx for your info bro, but do i need a screwdriver, and work with that? how bout hammer and other stuff? sorry too much to ask....i'm pretty confused right now. cheers


----------

